# mkdir read only file system from Mountroot



## jaymax (May 2, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.2 on 138x*.*

*I h*ad cause to add hardware, _a SATA_ controller and _SATA_ drives. /etc/fstab apparently reshuffled and culled*.* *The s*ystem booted w/ with a mountroot prompt*.* *I w*as able to mount root from lsdev info_rmation_ and shell provided.

Attempts (from shell /) to `mkdir -p <mountpoints>` for other devices fail with

```
mkdir read only file system
```

Attempts to change permissions fail too, although logged in as root, according to `whoami`:
`ls -aqxFl`

```
drwxr-xr-x      18root    wheel      1024      May 1     12:50      ./
```
Could someone suggest a bump out of this morass?

Thanks!


----------



## kpa (May 2, 2014)

The standard way to remount the root filesystem as read/write is: `mount -u /`.

While you're at it, migrate to using labels for the filesystems to avoid similar problems in the future: http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/labels.html


----------

